# CEL p2598 and p20e4



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

At 37k I've gotten my first CEL today sadly.
P2598=Turbocharger boost control position sensor ''A'' performance stuck low. I've only have found two times some one has had the same problem
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-p2e4-exhaust-gas-temperature-sensor-cel.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...discussion/104106-1st-check-engine-light.html

And P20e4=Exhaust gas temp sensor it seems everyone has problem with the #2 sensor it goes in to the shop Saturday. I just hope it will let me drive it the next 400 miles in the next 2 days:whatdoyouthink: i drive 160 miles a day and love my CTD constantly getting way over 50mpg i sure hope i dont have to sell it and get a TDI But then maybe with the money i could buy a used on and build a TDI....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am the one that had the #2 sensor at 61K miles. I am at 127K now and no further problems.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

only one issue for me an it was exh temp sensor #3 now at 47,000 k. ride the motorcycle a lot :smile: this time of year.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am the one that had the #2 sensor at 61K miles. I am at 127K now and no further problems.


I will never catch up to you.


----------

